# I make music. I've been told I'm good, but...



## Ziya (Jan 16, 2011)

For some damn reason I can't make guitars work in anything that uses electronic sounds. It's my kryptonite. Any advice on ways to learn how to work around this? >.<

This is one of the few things I simply CANNOT make work out properly. Every time it just sounds... terrible. Which I'm not used to, my stuff's typically pretty decent.

Help.


----------



## Aden (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't scoop your mids? I don't know what advice I could give without an example or something.


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 16, 2011)

EQ so that the frequencies of either track are not conflicting with the other. If you have two tracks with a bunch of stuff going on at XXXhz or whatever, adjusting the gains with an appropriate Q will allow one of the tracks (most likely your synth whatever would be lowered since you want the guitar more prominent) to recede and the other the sit atop of it.

Also, maximizing and compressing is your friend, though I doubt I could do a good job at explaining those things well here or even at all, possibly. (and it really boils down to fucking with it until it sounds good).


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 16, 2011)

Dude it's probably a tone thing. Listen to some musicians you want to make the sound of, and rip their settings. Modify to taste.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 26, 2011)

if i can make a martin backpacker with a mic taped to it sound decent, im sure you can get some sounds. Open FL studio. Input your guitar. load up a drum sample or create your own. Record. tweak guitar and find drums that match. add bass and or synths, throw on some default mastering and go from there.

what are you using to record guitar into your software? a mic? a preamp box?


----------

